# Scorpion Bows – Handmade Knives – Hunting, Rambo IV, Fantasy Knives Now Available



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

We have added our line handmade Hunting, Survivalist, Rambo IV, and Fantasy knives to our web site. All are handmade by Scorpion Bows. We provide several variations of handles: Leather wrapped, Wood, Bone & Antler. Each knife comes with a hand stitched Gator Hide sheath. 

Paste the link below into your browser, then the Knives button link, to view pictures at all angles, as well as detailed descriptions and order information.

TraditionalArcheryBows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page1.html


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

these knifes look great....do they come with a rambo autograph?:tongue::wink:


----------



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot. We worked hard on them. No, they do not come with autographs.


----------

